# 1969 Coachman Travil Trailor electrical sys,



## b1s2trans1996 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have power (110-115)volts, 60 HZ, external plug supply to Two (2) fuse Breaker Box. Location incabinet above stove.  I have power thru fuses.  I do not have power any where ellse.  All wiring is behind wall.  

Question: what am I over looking?  Does anyone know how to get (diagrams) for this old united!

IF ANYONE HAS A ANSWER THANKS

  :laugh:  :bleh:  :approve:     :shy:  :question:


----------



## C Nash (Dec 29, 2009)

Re: 1969 Coachman Travil Trailor electrical sys,

ck all your outlets for a ground circuit breaker button that has kicked out.


----------

